# Best MTB shoes for hike-a-biking?



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

I started mountain biking with a pair of Shimano shoes like these...










They're comfortable, and fine when I'm riding...but they SUCK for hike-a-biking and scrambling over rocks and through the woods. They slip and slide like I'm on ice (even with the fearsome-looking toe cleats!)

So I'm looking for recommendations for a shoe that's better for hike-a-biking over rocks and scrambling through the woods...but isn't as heavy as a hiking boot. (I know it's a tradeoff.)

Any suggestions are appreciated!

Thanks,
Scott

EDIT: On scanning the rest of Shimano's lineup, I guess what I need are what Shimano calls "Mountain Touring" shoes, like this...










I don't know if all companies go by that same category name...and I have no idea if Shimanos are good?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

SWriverstone said:


> I started mountain biking with a pair of Shimano shoes like these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those "mountain touring" shoes have flexy soles and might be fine for someone who tools around on the bike path or rides on the gravel MUT. But they're going to hurt your feet if you visit rough terrain and really have to crank it up hills.

The only ones I've tried that have been any good for hike-a-bike are the Lake mx165's that have been raved about on these forums. They're my current shoes, and they're worth it.

Yes, they're a little bit heavy. They are that way because they have a Vibram sole and the heel is elevated so you stand with a more natural position.


----------



## Guy Cool (Oct 3, 2008)

Try the Sette Enduro. I love it and it is a good deal at Pricepoint.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Another vote for the Lake's , you cannot beat Lake quality , second to none .


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I have been using a pair of Shimano shoes from the late 90's that are very much like the MT52 model, with the mid-top hiking shoe form, which for me works better than the roadie-shoe form almost all mountain bike shoes have. I like how the higher top keeps debris out of the shoe better.

I have been looking at the MT52 as a replacement, but I really wish someone beside Shimano sold a mid-top shoe. I have yet to find something, is there anything out there?


----------



## gregnnn (Oct 27, 2009)

I just got a pair of MT52s. I like them quite a bit. The higher tops don't bug me while riding, and they're very solid and stiff. I've not done much walking in them, but I wouldn't be afraid to. These have the laces going though real eyelets, which I like.

These replaced my old MT42s - which always seem kind of like crappy sneakers. But then, they did last 3 years of riding.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Always gonna be a trade off.

PUr4e bike shoes will have a stiff fhank throughout the length, not great for walking no matter what the style.

Good hiking boots will have a 3/4 to 1/2 shank the front 25% or so bends easily.

Lake and Shimano have both found a similar compromise...

Lake does have the Vibram sole, not sure about Shimano?


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm very happy with my Northwave Expedition GTX. Gore Tex, Vibram soles with some actual grip, and stiff enough for trail riding.


----------



## mattylt2 (Feb 14, 2011)

*grippy spd mtn bike shoes*

I have been using the same kind of spd mtn bike shoes for years. I finally slipped and broke my ankle on slick rock in Sedona using them. Just a matter of time. It would be great if I could find a stiff soled mtn bike shoe that had some kind of traction other than metal spikes and hard plastic. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ötzi (Sep 20, 2004)

After years of riding Sidis Dominators (3 pair), I went with Lakes (mx330) for my last shoes due to their rubber sole over the sidi plastic sole. Much easier when walking on rock.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Pearl izumi seek shoes have been working for me.Just the right flex and great grip.Very breathable also.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

Lake MX165 work great for me.

Pearl X Alp also are very good.

I trashed a pair of northwave at liz furnace. definately cant use the XC racer plastic soled ballet slippers


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

shimano m 775s work ok for me but then again i was a hockey player used to standing on ice.


----------



## 0600661160 (Apr 8, 2009)

maybe you can try the shimano am 51 its good for me..
or if you like shimano shoes you can try shimano shoes that have gore tex leather..
its water proof but in some site state that gore tex not to suitable for tropic island like Indonesia


----------



## -bb- (Feb 3, 2005)

Evan55 said:


> Lake MX165 work great for me.
> 
> Pearl X Alp also are very good.
> 
> I trashed a pair of northwave at liz furnace. definately cant use the XC racer plastic soled ballet slippers


Yup... in my opinion the PearlIzumi x-Alp is one of the best shoes all around. And if you can find the MID version, those are even better. Unfortunately those were discontinued recently. Stiff sole, long lasting, good tread for hiking, and good protection for the inside of the ankle against hitting the crank arm.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Shimano soles shred apart too easily. The uppers will outlast the soles, which makes them a poor bargain. Try finding the Cannondale Carve - not the lightest MTB shoe out there, but easily the most durable, in terms of hike-a-bike. The deep sole lugs and rubber toe spikes are perfect for steep, muddy inclines and can tackle pavement without ever having your clipless cleats touching the ground. Mine is still going strong after nearly 5 years and some 9000 miles of riding:


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

NateHawk said:


> Those "mountain touring" shoes have flexy soles and might be fine for someone who tools around on the bike path or rides on the gravel MUT. But they're going to hurt your feet if you visit rough terrain and really have to crank it up hills.


I have to disagree on that. Me and my girlfriend each just purchased a pair of these, and we have been on a couple hard rides, with lots of climbing, and I found them neither "flexy", nor did they hurt my feet..:nono:

And if you look around you can find them for $50 or less. A prettty good buy. They also have a roomy toe box, unlike a lot of cycling shoes.

I also had good luck with some Sette shoes I bought cheap. They held up well, but not as good of a tread as the Shimano to walk in when needed.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I use the Pearl Izumis for commuting/summer riding. During the muddy season they are kinda useless because they use shoe laces- they get muddy and soaked and it is difficult to get your feet out and even harder to get your feet in them after they dry.

I love them during the dry months though.


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

Zachariah said:


> Shimano soles shred apart too easily. The uppers will outlast the soles, which makes them a poor bargain. Try finding the Cannondale Carve - not the lightest MTB shoe out there, but easily the most durable, in terms of hike-a-bike. The deep sole lugs and rubber toe spikes are perfect for steep, muddy inclines and can tackle pavement without ever having your clipless cleats touching the ground. Mine is still going strong after nearly 5 years and some 9000 miles of riding:


I agree with you about Shimano soles shredding too easy. Keep in mind we ride all mountain bikes, and live in Arizona, and we ride really rocky trails, some of which you have to hike some unrideable, rocky sections. We are hard on shoes!!

I bought a pair of SH-086L shoes and in 2 months the sole came apart in the instep area. I replaced them with the AM-50, and the sole came apart in 3 or 4 months.

I then got some Sette Epic shoes, and while they don't have the best traction for hike a bike, they have stood up to abuse well.

We just purchased the Shimano MT-52 shoes for me and my girlfriend because the price was really low, and they appear to have a different sole than other Shimano shoes. Otherwise I would not be giving them a shot after my other Shimano shoe experiences. They do fit well, and they interface with M-647 pedals really well. The laces pull nice and tight, and the upper strap even pulls nice and snug. So far so good, but time will tell. Hopefully these soles will hold up better.


----------



## carguy4471 (Nov 24, 2010)

For this price, they are hard to pass up: http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH290B07-Shimano+Mt52+Mtb+Shoes.aspx

I just got a pair, so far they are very comfortable, plenty of traction for the hike-a-bike, and the soles seem pretty stiff to me.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Give it five months of riding..the rubber will all peel away. Did it on three pairs. No more Shimano shoes for me!


----------



## maria1overholt (Feb 21, 2011)

For women, Pearl iZUMi is the best for riding.


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

-bb- said:


> Yup... in my opinion the PearlIzumi x-Alp is one of the best shoes all around. And if you can find the MID version, those are even better. Unfortunately those were discontinued recently. Stiff sole, long lasting, good tread for hiking, and good protection for the inside of the ankle against hitting the crank arm.


I have heard the same. My buddy swears by them and just bought 2 more pairs (regular and rain resistant) to have as backups.

I am heading out the Moab and faced the same issue with my slippery cleat shoes. I ended up just ordering a pair of Pearl Izumi X Alp Enduro IIs. While the laces may look cooler, the velcro and strap are hard to beat when it comes to putting shoes on and taking them off.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

I really like the X Alp enduro but the velcro was very low quality and didnt stick well. had to return them.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Another vote for the Pearl Izumi X-Alp, I have been riding these for a little over a year and love them.


----------



## -bb- (Feb 3, 2005)

Evan55 said:


> I really like the X Alp enduro but the velcro was very low quality and didnt stick well. had to return them.


What? that's rediculous. Not doubting you, but I've had 3 pairs... strike that. 4 pairs of x-alps and I've NEVER had an issue with the velcro.

I have had a pair of the Low's for about 5-6 years, and 3 pairs of the Mid's. One pair lasted me 4 years, then with PI's awesome 100% satisfaction lifetime warranty I had them replaced when some side stitching came apart. They sent me a brand new pair for free!!
Then, I some how left the "new" ones at the top of Noble Canyon in SanDiego after about a year of use so I snagged my 4th pair on closeout. I should have ordered two though since they are no longer made.

Oh, brief spam... I have a brand new pair of 43's that don't fit me. Still in the box. These are the MID's. Would sell if anyone is interested.


----------



## GregoryMB (Feb 18, 2011)

-bb- said:


> Oh, brief spam... I have a brand new pair of 43's that don't fit me. Still in the box. These are the MID's. Would sell if anyone is interested.


PM sent


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Mavic Alpines


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Another vote for the Lake's , you cannot beat Lake quality , second to none .


Yet another Lake liker here...

Had a strap break (shoes were a year old) they replaced them.

I bought three pairs because I don't want to be SOL if they stop making them. I ride about five days a week and a pair last about 12-14 months.


----------



## stevo5 (Feb 26, 2004)

*Mavic Mantra*

Bought these last year! They seem very tough!
http://www.mavic.com/en/product/footwear/mountain-bike/footwear/Mantra


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Dazed said:


> I'm very happy with my Northwave Expedition GTX. Gore Tex, Vibram soles with some actual grip, and stiff enough for trail riding.


Another vote for Northwave. I bought my BIKE'N WALK Northwave's 2 and a half years ago and they are still going strong with lots of use both on and off the bike.

Lots of grip for walking in mud. This is the new version (same sole)http://www.northwave.com/usa/shoes_det.php?itemid=20&catid=3&area=3

My oldies


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Two Pearl Izumi X-Alp users here. They work awesome here in AZ with all the different kinds of rocks we have to deal with. Super easy to click in, breathe well, comfortable right out of the box.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

motochick said:


> Two Pearl Izumi X-Alp users here. They work awesome here in AZ with all the different kinds of rocks we have to deal with. Super easy to click in, breathe well, comfortable right out of the box.


Folks, try 'em on first. I am a long time Lake mx165 wearer and went to REI here in Phoenix last week with every intention of buying X-Alps. Tried on both the Endruro II's and the Seek's in several sizes. Ended up leaving empty handed. I really wanted to like them but the toe boxes just felt awkward and uncomfortable. This isn't new advice. Point being, as great as any shoe might be, it might not fit you personally.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Zachariah said:


> Give it five months of riding..the rubber will all peel away. Did it on three pairs. No more Shimano shoes for me!


my shimanos have survived everything from scrambling up rock to getting soaked to being eaten by a dog. idk, maybe im lucky.


----------



## qdawgg (Jun 21, 2007)

I bought these Adidas b/c I wanted something I could potentially walk in if I had to but also shoes I didn't mind wearing into a restaurant/gas station when I was riding. I think there are newer versions now with velcro but I will definitely be buying another pair of adidas when mine are completely worn out. I got mine on sale for less than $50, can't remember the exact price. Wasn't much less than that though. Also use them with my crank brothers, since you can't tell they are compatible from the pic.


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

Shimano FN51
I'm using these so far they are working out well , they are designed more as an indoor trainer but are very light/comfortable , dry fast when wet or muddy & easy to walk in/clip in.
I have found a lot of mtb shoes hold water after stream crossings , these tend not to,very breathable.

The boa system could be an issue , but so far they are working well.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=56740


----------



## chong (Mar 4, 2011)

+2 more for the X Alp. Wife and I both have a pair. Love them.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

b-kul said:


> my shimanos have survived everything from scrambling up rock to getting soaked to being eaten by a dog. idk, maybe im lucky.


i take that back. i got home for spring break today and looked at the inner left sole part and its pretty much ripped off. and the rest of the rubber is cracking and falling apart. bummer cuz i liked how they fit but no more shimanos for me. :madman:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

pic of the carnage. not a great picture but you get the idea. shimano m076.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

mattylt2 said:


> I have been using the same kind of spd mtn bike shoes for years. I finally slipped and broke my ankle on slick rock in Sedona using them. Just a matter of time. It would be great if I could find a stiff soled mtn bike shoe that had some kind of traction other than metal spikes and hard plastic. Thanks for your input.


The Lake MX165 as mentioned earlier are just that: stiff shoes with grippy soles


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

b-kul said:


> pic of the carnage. not a great picture but you get the idea. shimano m076.


That is fairly common with any SPD compatible shoe. It is extremely difficult to bond a rubber sole to a hard plastic base and the edges of the cleat pocket are highly stressed areas.

I use FreeSole (like Shoe Goo but much better) to reglue the sole.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

shiggy said:


> That is fairly common with any SPD compatible shoe. It is extremely difficult to bond a rubber sole to a hard plastic base and the edges of the cleat pocket are highly stressed areas.
> 
> I use FreeSole (like Shoe Goo but much better) to reglue the sole.


thats a good idea, i was gonna try superglue but i think i will give freesole a shot. but what you cant see in that picture is the rubber is starting to crack. not peel off from the rest of the shoe, just kind of splinter away. i'll try and fix them the best i can but i think getting new shoes soon is enevitable.


----------



## qdawgg (Jun 21, 2007)

On issue that causes that, IMO is the thickness of the sole around the cleat pocket. The Adidas I mentioned above aren't that thick which is one of the reasons I bought them. I had never had clipless before and had read that if the sole was thick it could be tough to get the Crank brothers into the shoe. Don't know if that's true or not but tried to avoid the issue altogether.


----------



## ivounnerry (Feb 28, 2011)

sixsixone's expert mountain bike shoe is awesome too..


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

I had to repair my Specialized Tahoe shoes with shoe-goo also. So far, they're holding together, 2 years later. Good shoes, I'd recommend them.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

my new spec shoes are built like tanks, cant see the sole falling apart.


----------



## loopsb (Aug 9, 2004)

So with all the suggestions for the Lake mx165...any clue on where to find them? I've spent hours on line and can't find anyone who has more that an odd size or two. Lake's own company site only let's you order 4 sizes none of them mine (11/45) :madman: any help?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

loopsb said:


> So with all the suggestions for the Lake mx165...any clue on where to find them? I've spent hours on line and can't find anyone who has more that an odd size or two. Lake's own company site only let's you order 4 sizes none of them mine (11/45) :madman: any help?


Really?
First place I looked, In stock and on sale


----------



## loopsb (Aug 9, 2004)

:rockon: Thanks Shiggy. I guess that I was searching for black kept me from finding those....but hell, for 59$ I'll roll out the Silver. They'll be dirty soon enough anyway. Much appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Sevenz (Jul 17, 2009)

Paid Spam:

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=62631&cat=

Rubber Sole and Boa System...Perfect for those Rocky Hike-A-Bike areas....


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Just got a pair of the MT-52 shoes as I was looking for a good shoe that I could ride AM / Freeride / XC with and these are nice shimano shoes for an excellent price. They are good bike / hike shoes too as they don't have that annoying 'cleat crunch' when you are walking around. They are comfortable too. Looking forward to a long ride with them, and I'm not sure about durability, but the price is right and I needed some new kicks and they seem to fit the bill for me.


----------



## loopsb (Aug 9, 2004)

Ended up calling Lake themselves. According to the customer service lady Lake has discontinued the MX 165's for North America for 2011, saying they want to streamline thier MTB shoe line here to the MX85's and 170's only. So if anybody was considering them you had better go find them soon.


----------



## hunterc4 (Feb 14, 2011)

I just got some of the Pearl Izumi X-Alp Seek IV. They are still pretty new so I can't say anything for durability. I really like the hard sole, and they are very comfortable walking around. They look great too.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I've had the Pearl Izumi X-Alp Enduro II for a year and they put up with everything here in AZ pretty well. They take a lot of abuse and keep going, I haven't had any major issues, the only flaw I can find is the soles. The soles on these shoes get chewed up too easily in the terrain here.

This is what they look like a year later, after some wear and tear from many hike-a-bikes over abrasive central-AZ terrain. I've decided to go with something with a tougher sole for my next pair of mtb shoes. I've had hiking boots take far more abuse than this and last for many years, I want something just as tough as my hiking boots on my hike-a-bikes. Those Vibram soles on some shoes look promising, still looking, great thread!


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

Any more experiences with the Enduro oriented Mavics? Specifically the Mavic Mantra?


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

This is exactly the thread I have been looking for. Been riding my bike a lot lately and my lower legs are getting shredded by my Wellgo MG-1s (brand new pins). Anyways, once I find work I will be purchasing clipless setup and wondering what shoes to get. My LBS sells Shimano and Pearl Izumi and I have a Pearl Izumi store nearby so those are my real main choices (refuse to go to the local Spec/Trek shop). As I will be just starting out on clipless is it a better idea to go with the Shiman PD520 pedals or should I just go straight for the Crank Brothers Eggbeaters/Candy's? Where I live is the High Desert so there is lots of sand, loose gravel and sharp rocks that can reek havoc on rubber soles. I love Vibram rubber and actually have been using a pair of their Five Fingers for over a year now, if they made a MTN bike oriented pair I would be all over them. Anyways, I want to make sure that the soles can hold up to the punishment that our great region and put down on these poor shoes. Also, I wear about a 10.5 to 11 shoe (depending on brand/model) so would I be better with a 44 or a 45?


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

I recommend the Pearl Izumi X-Alp Enduro with straps and Crank Brothers pedals. I ride the Bend OR trails regularly plus the soft stuff around Portland and my road bike all with the same shoes. I actually use Crank Brother Mallet clipless platform pedals on my mountain bike to make it easier to ride un-clipped in scary bits and to give me some extra support and Candies on my road/cyclocross bike. I find the eggbeaters a little too minimal and like a bigger target to clip in.


----------



## thetreadway (Jun 29, 2007)

5.10!


----------



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

what do you guys think of Diadora?

thinking of pickup up the escape








or x-country comp..any input?


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

These I just picked up recently; $35.00 at Jenson, btw....


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Northwave Bike & Walks have worked well for me for HAB.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm digging the looks of the Pearl Izumi X-Alp Seek IV Shoe, do you think they would feel good and work well with a new rider who is learning to clip into Crank Brother Eggbeater 3's? Would they ride ok on those pedals? We don't have serious terrain here in Oklahoma and I'm new anyway and riding the easy stuff and paved stuff to get my endurance and legs built up before I start hitting real trails and singletracks. So I don't need the real race type shoe. 

How do you keep the laces from getting caught up in the chain, do they tuck away in any special way?

I guess I would be considered a casual rider who wants to do a little walking.

Right now I'm just riding on my cheapo platform pedals, and my Nike SHOX shoes. I'm ready to try to clip in and ride some, so I'm not sure I want a "race ready" type shoe. I just need to transition from my tennis shoes to a shoe that will clip in, so some of these laced type shoes you've all mentioned here are feeling like the right choice. Only problem is there are not a lot of them in my LBS's here in town, so I can't go try them on. I have to research and just purchase online and try...I guess. There are a few of the PI's on Zappo's which has free shipping and returns, that seems to be a good "try it on" program for me. Amazon too, since I'm a Prime customer I can return for free too.

Good info here, thanks everyone.


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

ChrisMc73 said:


> I'm digging the looks of the Pearl Izumi X-Alp Seek IV Shoe, do you think they would feel good and work well with a new rider who is learning to clip into Crank Brother Eggbeater 3's? Would they ride ok on those pedals? We don't have serious terrain here in Oklahoma and I'm new anyway and riding the easy stuff and paved stuff to get my endurance and legs built up before I start hitting real trails and singletracks. So I don't need the real race type shoe.


I would stay away from that combo, the shoe is a little flexy and the pedal platform non-existent. I have some x-alp enduro's and don't like riding them with candy pedals, but with mallets they are fine because of the big platform. You might be ok if you are light and just starting out, but in the long run you will be better off with a stiffer shoe or different pedal.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gilarider said:


> I would stay away from that combo, the shoe is a little flexy and the pedal platform non-existent. I have some x-alp enduro's and don't like riding them with candy pedals, but with mallets they are fine because of the big platform. You might be ok if you are light and just starting out, but in the long run you will be better off with a stiffer shoe or different pedal.


Yeah, I was thinking I might exchange these EB3 pedals for a Shimano SPD, like an XT or something of the sorts. I know two people who swear and love the Eggbeaters but they have also been riding for 14+ years and are more experienced.

I'm really just torn on what I want to buy and start off with. I don't think I need the stiff XC racer type pedal or shoe, but I want to learn to clip in. I know the Shimano's can be adjusted where the Eggbeaters can't. Its all just so hard to do when shopping online.

I understand a nice hard plastic bottom would be better for the Eggbeaters, but I'm really not sure I want that "soccer cleat" type shoe yet. I'm not against exchanging the EB3's, but I went with them due to the 4 points of entry and figuring that would be easy to learn how to clip in on. Maybe I need a Shimano pedal?


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

hunterc4 said:


> I just got some of the Pearl Izumi X-Alp Seek IV. They are still pretty new so I can't say anything for durability. I really like the hard sole, and they are very comfortable walking around. They look great too.


What kind of pedals do you ride these shoes with? Do you consider yourself a hardcore rider or casual? Have you had the stiffer, velcro/strap type shoe before, how do you like them compared to these?


----------



## JanBoothius (Apr 15, 2010)

Are the Lake's Eggbeater compatible?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

JanBoothius said:


> Are the Lake's Eggbeater compatible?


Yes, of course they are.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

JanBoothius said:


> Are the Lake's Eggbeater compatible?


Well, from what I know, the Eggbeaters come with their specified clips, which should mount on any shoe, I'd imagine. If not then I was informed wrong.

I think I'm going to research the XTR vs. EB3s and see what I can find out on an overall pedal. I know that my Trek and Shimano are a match made in marketing heaven, but I love Crank Brothers stuff and these EB3's are nicely built. I just wonder what is better for a beginner...


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

The Lake mx165 has caught my eye and I have been casually checking since Spring. Unfortunately it seems the only black ones you can find online are 40, nothing larger. Are there any brick and mortar retailers that stock them?


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> The Lake mx165 has caught my eye and I have been casually checking since Spring. Unfortunately it seems the only black ones you can find online are 40, nothing larger. Are there any brick and mortar retailers that stock them?


Yeah same here. I'm a 44 and can't find any to consider.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Hence the reason for some uber excellent sales, shoe size availability is for midgets and dwarfs; oh, and little people.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I've decided to go with the Shimano SH-M087 shoe and the XT PD-M785 pedal for my first pedal/shoe combo.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> The Lake mx165 has caught my eye and I have been casually checking since Spring. Unfortunately it seems the only black ones you can find online are 40, nothing larger. Are there any brick and mortar retailers that stock them?


The 165's have been discontinued.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

TraumaARNP said:


> Hence the reason for some uber excellent sales, shoe size availability is for midgets and dwarfs; oh, and little people.


Times like this I sometimes wish I was one. 



ChrisMc73 said:


> I think I've decided to go with the Shimano SH-M087 shoe and the XT PD-M785 pedal for my first pedal/shoe combo.


I currently have the exact ones Trauma showed up a few posts. I've had them for about a year and they make my feet hurt. I realize everyone's feet are different which is why I think until I find the right pair I am going back to REI or someplace I can actually try them on.


----------



## JanBoothius (Apr 15, 2010)

eatdrinkride said:


> The 165's have been discontinued.


Is there a shoe which is equivalent to the 165?

It is listed as "out of stock" on Lake's website... confusing if they are, as you say, discontinued.


----------



## spgallo (May 28, 2009)

Something with a bit of flex usually woke better fo hikabike


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

I have an over version of the Bontrager Race shoes. Mine have a nice rubble treat and enough flex in the sole to be very comfortable walking. The new version seems to be further away from a hike/bike shoe.

Linky


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

I found the Pearl Izumi Endurio II's on Zappos.com for $88, so I went for it. Placed my order for a size 44 (10 mens), and they were shipped one day delivery. I opened them up and was very impressed with the shoe and how it looked and felt. Only problem is, they shipped me size 47 (12 mens), so they obviously didn't fit. Zappos didn't have anymore of this shoe, it sold out, so I just had to get a refund.

I found them again on Amazon.com at $88, ordered size 44, so we'll see what actually shows up.
The shoe looks and feels awesome, well built, should be an awesome hike-a-bike shoe. I also have a pair of the 2011 Mavic Razor's on the way. I will compare the two and go from there.

I think I'm leaning towards the Pearl Izumi myself...shopping their products, they make good stuff.
I could become a brand loyal Peral Izumi fan, very soon.


----------



## BritOnTour (Feb 17, 2011)

ChrisMc73 said:


> Zappos didn't have anymore of this shoe, it sold out, so I just had to get a refund.
> 
> I found them again on Amazon.com at $88, ordered size 44, so we'll see what actually shows up.


Very strange, considering Amazon owns Zappos!


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

BritOnTour said:


> Very strange, considering Amazon owns Zappos!


Yeah, I'm curious to what is going to actually show up at my door. Zappos Customer Service said that the shoes shipped from the manufacture, so PI made the mistake when selecting a size 47 to send me.

Either way, if I get a size 44 in hand, I'll be happy. The shoes look and feel really nice. I'm now a PI fan.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

JanBoothius said:


> Is there a shoe which is equivalent to the 165?
> 
> I.


Not in the Lake lineup I guess. The 85's do not have a Vibram sole, the 170's seem a little lighter, less toe (rand) and heel protection and do not have a Vibram sole either. The 180's (I think) are much like the 165's but with a buckle...those do not show on their website any longer.

It's a shame.


----------



## jadrum37 (Mar 6, 2011)

I picked up a pair of silver lake 165 based on this thread. Great fit and a vibram sole to boot. Wanted the black, but the silver are not too flashy.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

jadrum37 said:


> I picked up a pair of silver lake 165 based on this thread. Great fit and a vibram sole to boot. Wanted the black, but the silver are not too flashy.


So I just bit the bullet (color-wise) and ordered a pair of 165's in my size. They are the awful red/silver color combo but these things are about to go away forever. Been searching for black or silver for months to no avail. The plan is to run my current Shoe Goo'd pair into the ground and maybe dye the new ones black. I had to order them before they were gone for good. Love these shoes and my current pair has lasted for several years, through many rough, rocky hike-a-biking adventures.

65 bucks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

rbrandow said:


> I have an over version of the Bontrager Race shoes. Mine have a nice rubble treat and enough flex in the sole to be very comfortable walking. The new version seems to be further away from a hike/bike shoe.
> 
> Linky


Yes, the ones previous are great and just like a hiking shoe made for biking.

I have a pair.....Lite and comfortable.

The new design is closer to a hybrid road/mountain bike shoe.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here are some photos of the new 2011 Mavic Razor's...


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

thats the last shoe id want for hike a biking

well, maybe slightly before a sidi dragon.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah. I'm sending them back. I decided to keep the Pearl Izumi Enduro II's.


----------



## CDaleGo (Aug 4, 2011)

I've got a pair of Pearl Izumi X-Alp Lows and really do like them. Picked em up for less than $90 at a LBS. Haven't had them for a long time yet but so far I'm impressed.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

ChrisMc73 said:


> Yeah. I'm sending them back. I decided to keep the Pearl Izumi Enduro II's.


I ended up sending back the Enduro II's, because I had Amazon rewards cash, so instead of the $88 Enduro's, which like I said, I returned...I paid $6 for the X-Alp Elites!!! #FTW


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2006)

I've been running a pair of Pearl Izumi Vagabonds since about 2003 and they have treated me very well especially when in Moab and there are technical features that my flatlander skills just cant handle.

I also run a pair of Sidi Spiders that are great for softer, muddier conditions where they can dig in a littel easier.

Just some information too, since about 2008 Pearl Izumi has been owned by Shimano. They bounced around from owner to owner before that and none of them were interested in promoting the brand. Looks like Shimano has really been trying to grow Pearl Izumi into its premium sports specific clothing line. All good things!


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

captainmorgan said:


> I've been running a pair of Pearl Izumi Vagabonds since about 2003 and they have treated me very well especially when in Moab and there are technical features that my flatlander skills just cant handle.
> 
> I also run a pair of Sidi Spiders that are great for softer, muddier conditions where they can dig in a littel easier.
> 
> Just some information too, since about 2008 Pearl Izumi has been owned by Shimano. They bounced around from owner to owner before that and none of them were interested in promoting the brand. Looks like Shimano has really been trying to grow Pearl Izumi into its premium sports specific clothing line. All good things!


Thats good to know, I really like my Pearl Izumi products that I've just recently purchased. I'll be looking into their running shoes and clothes as well. I will probably add their new chamios only MTB pant, liner that is like $24-$30, just to have as an extra chamois.


----------



## 29er noob (Aug 14, 2011)

TraumaARNP said:


> These I just picked up recently; $35.00 at Jenson, btw....
> 
> View attachment 627312


+1! Great shoe on and off the bike. I really looked around to find something I could do some light hiking in and still be stiff enough to ride in and these were the best I came up with. I paid about $55 for them. *Jensen didn't have my size*


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Lake MX170!!!!!


----------



## leelika08 (Aug 18, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Another vote for the Lake's , you cannot beat Lake quality , second to none .


I have been using a pair of Shimano shoes from the late 90's that are very much like the MT52 model, with the mid-top hiking shoe form, which for me works better than the roadie-shoe form almost all mountain bike shoes have. I like how the higher top keeps debris out of the shoe better.


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

Shimano MT 52 long term report - Ive worn these for over 4 yrs and reallly love them. The are the most comfortable mt bike shoes I have ever worn, I ride x/c am. I like the high top look and found that the high top protection really saved my ankle. I was on a tight single track and clipped a bush, but hidden behind the bush was the end of a low lying log. I hit the log just at the top of the high top, it hurt like hell and scrapped a chunk of skin, but with out the high top taking the initial impact, I would have had much more severe injuries. I use the Shimano spd w/resin platfforms, The soles are hard so not so good unclipped. but clipped in the feel great. The have stood the test of time, dust and being submerged many times. Originally they were black but now have turned a greyish brown. The soles are still good, but the tops are getting soft the many drownings. I'm going the get the newer Mt 53, which is basically the same except for large cooling vent panels


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*Shimano MT41
*I love mine. 
Very walkable and stable. 
I feel very secure on trails with them.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Evan55 said:


> thats the last shoe id want for hike a biking
> 
> well, maybe slightly before a sidi dragon.


*These are the absolute last shoe you'd want for hike a biking! :lol:
*
*My Sidi Ergo 2 Vernice (road): 
*


----------



## doki (Jul 23, 2011)

shimano MT42..so far so good. walking and on the bike.


----------



## Brocke (Aug 20, 2011)

All the given pics of shoes are superb
I like all these but especially X Alp enduro.
Thanks for share.


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

*Pearl Izumi X-Alp Seek IV--on sale at REI ($65)*

On sale at REI. Labor day sale. I have no connection with REI......


----------



## mosslager (Aug 30, 2011)

I was just at REI looking at these and came home to find a review.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Porschefan said:


> On sale at REI. Labor day sale. I have no connection with REI......


Nice shoes, if they fit.

The Alps line do not fit my feet.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

shiggy said:


> Nice shoes, if they fit.
> 
> The Alps line do not fit my feet.


I had the same experience, as I'm sure I've mentioned before. Tried several versions of the Alps in several sizes, all a terrible fit for me.


----------



## Apexpredator65 (Aug 26, 2011)

It sucks having big feet! I can't seem to find any of the shoes listed in this thread in size 11.5/46. Any suggestions?


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Apexpredator65 said:


> It sucks having big feet! I can't seem to find any of the shoes listed in this thread in size 11.5/46. Any suggestions?


My Shimano MT41's are exactly that: 46/11.5
They fit great. I've walked in them all day at times.


----------



## calcobra98 (Jul 20, 2011)

Shimano SH-MT22.... Cant beat the price at $40....


----------



## BitterDave (Nov 27, 2007)

The Lake mx165 for women are on sale at chainlove.com right now for $40.


----------



## EndoanaJones (Oct 26, 2011)

Why do mtb shoes have to look like something that the Power Rangers would wear?


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

Cannondale Roam shoes have been serving me well for 5 years +. Never any issues. I can wear these as normal shoes if my commute takes me into pubs or cafes and such without slipping on smooth floors. I have climbed over wet rocks, fallen trees, roadies, etc., without problems. All my friends want a pair, but unfortunately they are not made anymore. If you can find a pair in your size, grab them!


----------



## cliffover3 (Aug 31, 2006)

I stick with the shimano cuz I know they fit my narrow feet. I like the looks of those mt41's but I ended up with the shimano mo77 which I like. Tried on the mo77(rubber sole) and the giro carbon at rei and found the nylon sole (giro) is slippery slippery. Also the mo77's can wipe off easy,,, no rough leather to accumilate dust.


----------



## Harlie (Sep 17, 2012)

Can anyone advise whether the Pearl Izumi's would also be okay for expedition (10 day) adventure races where you are still mountain biking 500km but with sections of hike/bike. I assume still need a pretty stiff shoe for this amount of riding but a good walking sole for the sections over rocks/sand where hike/bike will be necessary. Trying to decide if the PI range is going to be okay for this or if they are more a one day bike/hike shoe?

Any advice apprecaited.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I would. I have been abusing mine for over a year and a half and they are super comfy. I use the ones with the laces for a perfect fit.


----------



## rarekin (Mar 4, 2009)

Harlie said:


> Can anyone advise whether the Pearl Izumi's would also be okay for expedition (10 day) adventure races where you are still mountain biking 500km but with sections of hike/bike. I assume still need a pretty stiff shoe for this amount of riding but a good walking sole for the sections over rocks/sand where hike/bike will be necessary. Trying to decide if the PI range is going to be okay for this or if they are more a one day bike/hike shoe?
> 
> Any advice apprecaited.


They would be okay ....... if your feet like them.

I tried them to see, if they can replace my MX165, but the toebox felt weird and the the shoe didn't feel nearly as comfortable(PI have a plasticky feel to them, compared to the MX165), and snug fitting. I have riding buddies that swear by them (and wear them all the time), though.

As a result, I decided to stock on the 165s. Do not regret it.:thumbsup:


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

rarekin said:


> They would be okay ....... if your feet like them.
> 
> I tried them to see, if they can replace my MX165, but the toebox felt weird and the the shoe didn't feel nearly as comfortable(PI have a plasticky feel to them, compared to the MX165), and snug fitting. I have riding buddies that swear by them (and wear them all the time), though.
> 
> As a result, I decided to stock on the 165s. Do not regret it.:thumbsup:


I agree. I tried on PI x-alps with intention to buy but they just did not fit comfortably at all. I scoured the net looking for one more pair of Lake MX165's. The 165's are my all time favorite shoe but they are not light...they are no xc race shoe. I like them so much I bought a hidious roadie racer red pair online b/c it's all I could find. I colored them black with a big Sharpie:thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Lake MX190X shoes have worked great for me. The ratcheting buckle isn't great, it still works, but it's about to fall off any day, after 18 months.


----------



## jared_j (Jul 15, 2009)

I suggest focusing on something that is affordable and (relatively) more "disposable". You may find that you tear up a $250 pair of shoes in the same amount of time that you tear up an $80 pair of shoes.

The cheaper shoes likely have a more flexible sole anyway (typically made out of a nylon composite, as opposed to fancier materials found in pricier shoes) so they're likely tailor made for your purposes.

Also, I have found that I get "used to" hike-a-biking in traditional XC shoes, and feel that the benefits they afford while pedaling outweigh any benefits to be had from a more "hiking" - designed bike shoe. 

My $0.02


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

I ride in a pair of Goretex Solomon hikers and a pair of early Merrel Moabs, they have a sticky sole.


----------



## Harlie (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks for all the feedback guys will suss these out and let you know how it goes...race isn't till next Sept so have lots of time to get it right.


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

Rimes


----------



## MaTt 93 (Dec 1, 2012)

shimano mt43


----------



## model worker (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello there, this might be a bit weird put how do the lake perform when you are not clipped in? I ride combo pedals and I like to un clip before technical sections, I want to stick to the platform side better.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

model worker said:


> Hello there, this might be a bit weird put how do the lake perform when you are not clipped in? I ride combo pedals and I like to un clip before technical sections, I want to stick to the platform side better.


Like crap. Like any shoe with a cleat in it.


----------

